# ICD-9 code for 'unsure LMP'



## yt (Oct 3, 2008)

I am new to OB/GYN coding and I need some advice on what is the correct code for 'unsure LMP' when doing OB ultrasounds?


----------



## marciar (Oct 3, 2008)

*Unsure Of Lmp*

I Would Use V28.8.  

I Have Been Coding Ob/gyn For Several Years.  I Do Not Know Everything But I Will Help However I Can.  

Marcia Reed, Cpc


----------



## yt (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you for your help. That is what we are using too. I just wanted to be sure because the doctors feel like there should be another code for this.


----------



## imjsanderson (Oct 31, 2008)

Unsure last menstrual period?  Missed period?  626.8


----------



## kellyg (Nov 11, 2008)

We use V28.8 as well, but remember it is now a 5th digit code effective 10/1/08.


----------



## MBass (Jul 24, 2014)

*Lmp*

I find the LMP by what the doctor says the EDD is. Do you have a obstetric calendar? For example if patients EDD is today 7/24/14 then her LMP would be estimated 10/16/13. Hope that helps. I always end up being able to add LMP.


----------



## TYSON1234 (Aug 8, 2014)

I will have to find the article, but I was told to use 649.6 uterine size/date discrepancy if pt is unsure of lmp.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 8, 2014)

imjsanderson said:


> Unsure last menstrual period?  Missed period?  626.8



626.8 is incorrect because just to not know the date is not the same thing.  The category of a code must fit the patient before the actual code can fit.  626 is the category for disorders of menstruation  and other abnormal bleeding.
There is no diagnosis code you can give just because the patient cannot remember the last date.  The provider will need to calculate one out for you and document it, this is not up to the coder or billed to figure out and it does not get a diagnosis code.
Nor is this a documented size and date discrepancy unless specifically documented, and it is not antenatal screening.


----------

